# Best Stirrups to Combat Joint Pain?



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Those seem pretty cool,but they sure are pricey! But if you need them.... then it would be totally worth it IMHO.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Funny, I just posted on another thread about this same issue! I have stirrups like these and they have helped my ankle a lot! You can find cheaper variations though. I believe I got mine for $40 new. If I had money to burn I would go for the real deal.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Honestly, I've ridden in jointed irons, and within ten minutes of riding, my ankles were absolutely dying. I have never had joint pain so I know it was the irons.
I think the best stirrups would just be plain old phyllis-maybe the make some sort of comfort stirrup pad. I just think phyllis give the best support for your leg. Keep in mind though that I have never ridden in those particular irons, but my experience with jointed irons in the past has been painful. Maybe you can find someone with those irons and try them out before you buy those.
EDIT: I would also like to add that I think you should check ebay, you may be able to find those exact irons and get them at a bargain price. I always check ebay before I buy things brand new.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

if i ride in regular irons my knees HURT but with the jointed stirrups i don't have that problem. i don't however have the $200 to spend on the HS ones so i got these: intec 6-way stirrups and horse s jointed stirrups. i prefer the intec ones over the more generic ones but that's just my personal preference.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Flexi irons are a love or hate thing. You will either love them or hate them. I have yet to find anyone who simply thinks they are ok.

If you can, try a pair before buying them.


I would not be able to ride at all if it was not for my flexi stirrups. Hips, knees and ankles scream after just a short time in the saddle if I use non-flexi irons.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

What about those stirrup swivels? I ride western and have the same issue with my ankles and knees. And the swivels should help right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equineeventer3390 (Mar 27, 2009)

The Herm Sprenger stirrups ARE worth it. I have knee problems too. It kills me to walk up stairs and I used to have pain after posting and jumping. But with these, my knees do not hurt at all when I ride. I also have a pair of $40 jointed stirrups, they do NOT work. They didn't help at all. They are really stiff and though they bend some, are nothing like the Herm Sprenger.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

equineeventer3390 said:


> I also have a pair of $40 jointed stirrups, they do NOT work.


I had the same problem with the cheaper model that I originally bought. They also broke very quickly. 
That was MANY years ago though, so I am thinking the cheaper knock-off models have gotten better with time.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I had the same problem with the cheaper model that I originally bought. They also broke very quickly.
> That was MANY years ago though, so I am thinking the cheaper knock-off models have gotten better with time.


Hmm. I don't know I got mine last July and there isn't really any wear and tear on them yet. Thats too bad they didn't work for you! I love mine. Just needed a little give. I wonder if the style of riding makes a difference? I use mine for dressage which is a longer more relaxed leg anyway. I wonder if the more expensive ones are necessary for hunt seat? My heal is much deeper in my all purpose than it is in dressage! Just a thought.


----------



## xXHorseFreakXx (Jan 14, 2011)

I already have the $40 cheaper ones, and they definitely don't work. I'm glad to hear the HS ones do though in case it was the same situation and I had wasted $200 something for them. I will for sure try ebay and craigslist to see what I can find first.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I have the original Herm Sprengers, and I probably couldn't ride without them. I have an ankle held together with screws, wire and bone grafts, one total knee replacement and one knee that needs to be replaced. 

I often wonder if I had had the Sprengers sooner, if I could have limited some of the knee damage. 

My Sprengers absolutely feel no different from the saddle than a standard fillis iron; the difference is I can ride for much longer and that I can walk away from the mounting block after I dismount. 

I definitely concur with the advice to try as many different brands as you can before making a decision. I don't know if it's absolutely necessary to spend the bucks on the Sprengers.


----------

